# Allergic reaction



## Saira (Aug 23, 2007)

I'd saved up £40 of points on my Boots Advantage Card (a loyalty card, you get points as you buy things which you save up) so decided to treat myself to some new perfume.

I tried a couple, including Red Delicious by DKNY, which I purchased.  I had some sprayed onto my wrist, forgetting I'd already tested another pefume on the same wrist... oops!

Now I have a small rash on the area that I tested them. I'm just hoping it's the first perfume I sprayed and not the DKNY as I've taken it out of the cellophane wrapper & opened the box; although I've not sprayed from the bottle yet but I'm worried that if I am allergic to it, I won't be able to exchange it as it's been taken out of the box.

I think I'm going to go back and try the tester again, to check if that was the one that caused the reaction.  I hope it's not cos I love it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Anyone been in a similar situation? Did you get a refund/exchange?


----------



## knoxydoll (Aug 23, 2007)

If you're having an allergic reaction to it they have to take it back. It's not your fault that you're allergic. If you try it out again and the rash reoccurs bring it back with the packaging and the receipt and explain that you're getting hives from it. If they don't exchange or refund you write a letter to the both DKNY and the store you bought it from.


----------



## Saira (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks, yeah I'll definately take it back if it happens again.  It wasn't a terrible rash, was just a bit pink, not even itchy, and it's pretty much faded now.  But random red patches on my wrists and neck aren't that attractive are they? Haha.  

I'll go back in the next day or so and try the tester again so my bottle remains unused, and then take it back if necessary.

My mam works at the shop I got it from so I hope I don't need to kick up too much of a fuss, don't want her in trouble lol!


----------



## liv (Aug 24, 2007)

Maybe the mixing of the perfumes irritated your skin?  I would try the DKNY on a clean, small patch of skin before you return it.


----------

